# [SOLVED] Internet Explorer always opens in new window



## cabbey (Aug 31, 2007)

My internet explorer has recently started opening a new window everytime I click a link.

The only forums I can find tell me how to make this happen. I say "It already is, but I don't want it to!" :upset:

I have verified the following:

- "Reuse window for launching shortcut" is checked in the options form.
- Registry setting for "AllowWindowReuse" is set to "1".

What other settings should I try? :4-dontkno


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer always opens in new window*

Hi Cabbey, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:



> Registry setting for "AllowWindowReuse" is set to "1".


Try changing the 'Hexidecimal' setting to "0" and see what transpires.....this should stop windows from opening links in a new window.
_(Don't forget to reboot the computer after making the Registry change so it will come into effect.)_

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## bala_sen (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer always opens in new window*

Hi 

You can probably do a complete IE optimization to fix the issue.

The important point is

From IE properties windows, Select Advanced and below Browsing options, you will see an option "Enable third party extension".

Most of the times, this will resolve the issue.

Try it out....best wishes

Balasenthil Rajasehar


----------



## Flatiron (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: Internet Explorer always opens in new window*

Another possibility might be one of the Shift keys are stuck.


----------



## cabbey (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Internet Explorer always opens in new window*

Thank you all for your suggestions. Turns out the Internet Explorer settings were over-written by the Google settings. :sigh:

In the advanced settings for Google, there is a checkbox at the bottom for "Open links in new window". Once I unchecked that, everything worked ok.

I switched to Firefox today anyway. I like it better so far.

Thanks Again!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Internet Explorer always opens in new window*

I am sincerely please that you've got it sorted out. :4-clap:

Feel free to post back anytime in the future should you have any other computer woes or queries.

:4-cheers:

Kind Regards,


----------

